# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  Οινόπνευμα στην βενζίνη

## PTL

Καλησπέρα σας, ψάχνοντας στο διαδίκτυο είδα πως μερικά αυτοκίνητα μπορούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν ώς καύσιμο ένα μίγμα οινοπνεύματος με βενζίνη. Αυτό επηρεάζει την απόδοση του αυτοκινήτου γιατί το οινόπνευμα νομίζω έχει 115 Οκτάνια. Για να κάνουμε το μίγμα θα μπορούσαμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε μπλέ φωτιστικό οινόπνευμα (λόγο κόστους)? Ή άλλης μορφής οινόπνευμα?

----------


## IRF

Και θες να πειραματιστείς με το αυτοκίνητό σου;Αν έχει εγκέφαλο θα τρελαθεί πιστεύω χωρίς να το έχω δοκιμάσει.Εδώ ο εγκέφαλος σε αμάξια 20 χρόνων πίσω και έχει ειδικό φις επιλογής βενζίνης 95-100 οκτανίων εσύ πιστεύεις ότι θα φτιάξεις μείγμα σωστό;(αν γίνεται)Η αιθανόλη ή ακόμα χειρότερα η μεθανόλη θα αναμίξει το νερό στο μείγμα βενζίνης αιθανόλης με μακροχρόνιες βλάβες.Αν δεν έχει τέτοιες προδιαγραφές σε καινούργιο αμάξι δεν νομίζω ότι γίνεται.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Αυτα που βλεπεις στο youtube δεν ειναι να τα πιστευεις. Τετοιες δοκιμες ειναι απλως για γελια
Σκεψου το αλλο
Το ρυθμο και το σημειο αναφλεξεις των 2 υγρων
Δεν συμβαδιζουν. Εεεεε
Αν βαλεις δε το μλπε οινοπνευμα σκεψουν οτι τα προσθετα τι αλλα πδοβληματα θα δημιουργισουν
Αυτα που βλεπεις τα εφαρμοζουν σε μηχανες σπο αλυσιδοπριονα ή συναφη που εχουν απλο χρονισμο Αν  αυτα δε χρονισουν οκ δεν τρεχει και τιποτα Πεφτουν οι στροφες, ξεβυδωνεις λιγο το χρονισμο τον γυριζεις και πανω κατω θα βρεις τη χρυση τομη. Αυτο σε μονοκυλινδρο.
Σε αυτα θα δεις και υδρογονο οινοπνευμα ακομα και βοτκα σε καπιοα ρωσικα
Σε κινητηρα με mpu ουτε να το σκεφτεσε εκτος και ειναι για πεταμα

----------

Gaou (16-01-18), 

vasilllis (16-01-18)

----------


## chip

στη Βραζιλία έβαζαν οινόπνευμα (θυμάμαι από παλιά τέτοιες συζητήσεις, λογικά πρέπει να το άρχισαν με τις πετρελαϊκές κρίσεις τη δεκαετία του 70) και νομίζω με το οινόπνευμα έχει σημαντικά μικρότερες επιδόσεις το αυτοκίνητο.... λογικό αν σκεφτείς κι όλας ότι το οινόπνευμα έχει και νερό μέσα... και για να μην έχει νερό πρέπει να κάνεις απόσταξη με περισσότερα στάδια όπου η ενέργεια που καταναλώνεις στον αποστακτήρα είναι πολύ μεγάλη οπότε δεν συμφέρει.... 
σίγουρα βέβαια οι νέοι κινητήρες δεν είναι για πατέντες....

----------


## tsimpidas

λέω να κατουρήσω μέσα στο ντεπόζιτο, λέτε να πάει καλύτερα ? παράγω γύρω στα 4 λίτρα την ήμερα, αν πετυχαίνει 
θα το πουλάω κιόλας.

----------


## Xarry

Θεωρητικα το οινοπνευμα εχει μεγαλυτερη αποδοση απο τη βενζινη γιατι μπορει να αυξηθει η συμπιεση χωρις να αυταναφλεγεται το μιγμα (κοινως να μην χτυπαει πυρακια) αλλα περα του οτι ειναι πιο διαβρωτικο απο τη βενζινη δημιουργει και μεγαλυτερες θερμοκρασιες.

Χωρια που αμα βαλεις 10 λιτρα την επομενη ημερα τα 5 θα εχουν εξατμιστει.

----------


## xristos2

> λέω να κατουρήσω μέσα στο ντεπόζιτο, λέτε να πάει καλύτερα ? παράγω γύρω στα 4 λίτρα την ήμερα, αν πετυχαίνει 
> θα το πουλάω κιόλας.



φρουρα φρουρα!!
ενα μπαν στον κυριο γρηγορα!!
ειναι εκτος θεματος
κοινως τρολ

----------


## moutoulos

Να ... πάρε έναrayban_logo.jpg.

 :Biggrin:

----------


## xristos2

δεν ειναι καιρος για να κανουμε τους δυσκολους, αφου ειναι τσαμπα θα το παρω

----------


## leosedf

Χώρια που οτιδήποτε πλαστικό μέσα στο κύκλωμα του αμαξιού θα το πάρεις στο χέρι.

----------


## basilhs26

Η μηχανή του αυτοκινήτου είναι σχεδιασμένη για να λειτουργεί με το προβλεπόμενο καύσιμο που γνωρίζεις και γνωρίζουμε.

Η ανάμιξη οινοπνεύματος ή οποιουδήποτε άλλου υλικού με την προβλεπόμενη ύλη, ακολουθεί την ίδια λογική που έχουνε όσοι νοθεύουν τα καύσιμα για να βγάλουν περισσότερο κέρδος.

Οι επιπτώσεις είναι οι ίδιες, έχουμε αλλοίωση των χημικών, φυσικών και θερμικών ιδιοτήτων της καύσιμης ύλης, άρα αλλοίωση επιδόσεων της μηχανής και αύξηση πιθανότητας να συμβεί βλάβη ή άλλες φθορές.

----------


## MacGyver

Πάντως ισχύει και το αντίθετο: βενζίνη και πετρέλαιο αντί για το οινόπνευμα στις εντριβές.

----------


## pstratos

Καθαρό οινόπνευμα μέχρι 20% μπορείς να βάλεις. Στο US το κάνουν σχεδός όλες οι εταιρείες, Ε20 πουλάνε. Υπό συνθήκες μπορείς να κάψεις και 100% οινόπνευμα (Ε100). Το πρόβλημα είναι οτι η αιθανόλη είναι διαβρωτική για πολλά εξαρτήματα, πολλά παλια αυτοκίνητα έχουν πρόβλημα. Πολλοί αμερικανοί ψάχνουν με το κιάλι πρατήρια που να πουλάν καθαρή βενζίνη. Αντίστοιχα εδώ στην Ελλάδα το diesel που αγοράζουμε έχει συνήθως 2% biodiesel

----------


## vasilllis

στην Ελλαδα το καθαρο οινοπνευμα εχει κοντα στα 15€ το λιτρο.ειμαι περιεργος να δω ποιος θα νοθευσει το καυσιμα να βαζει ποιο ακριβα.
το βιοντιζελ με ευρωπαικη οδηγια ειναι σε αναμιξη 7% πολλα χρονια τωρα ( http://www.ypeka.gr/Default.aspx?tabid=292 )
το οινοπνευμα δεν εχει 115 οκτανια (νομιζω μεχρι 100 ειναι) ουτε 100 ουτε 130.89 οκτανια εχει ( https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%91...8C%CE%BB%CE%B7 )

----------


## tsimpidas

> Καλησπέρα σας, ψάχνοντας στο διαδίκτυο είδα πως μερικά αυτοκίνητα μπορούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν ώς καύσιμο ένα μίγμα οινοπνεύματος με βενζίνη. Αυτό επηρεάζει την απόδοση του αυτοκινήτου γιατί το οινόπνευμα νομίζω έχει 115 Οκτάνια. Για να κάνουμε το μίγμα θα μπορούσαμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε μπλέ φωτιστικό οινόπνευμα (λόγο κόστους)? Ή άλλης μορφής οινόπνευμα?




εγω λέω πριν κάνετε αυτες τις  ''μεγαλοφυής'' :Hammer:  ερωτήσεις να περνάτε ενα ποτηράκι και να βάζατε μέσα οινόπνευμα και βενζίνη,

και να δείτε αν αυτά τα δυο υγρά ειναι ποτέ δυνατόν να αναμειχθούν.


στο διαδίκτυο λένε και οτι η γη είναι επίπεδη
 ή οτι αν πέσεις απο ουρανοξύστη 
και κάνεις τον σταυρό σου πεφτοντας δεν θα σκοτωθείς...

αυτό που έχει πιο πολυ πλάκα είναι οτι αν τα παιδιά δεν βαπτιστούν βρωμάνε τα πόδια τους.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBVqaqf8ATg

----------


## rama

Η βέλτιστη λειτουργία του βενζινοκινητήρα (επιδόσεις, οικονομία, καθαριότητα, κλπ) γίνεται με ....βενζίνη συγκεκριμένων προδιαγραφών. Η ανάμειξη άλλων ουσιών σημαίνει υποβάθμιση των χαρακτηριστικών λειτουργίας. Είτε θα αφήνει βρώμα, είτε θα κοστίζει περισσότερο, κλπ.
Ακόμα και με τσίπουρο μπορεί να δουλέψει ένας βενζινοκινητήρας, εφόσον γίνεται σωστή "εκνέφωση". Τα οκτάνια δεν είναι ντε και καλά απαραίτητα. Απλά κάνουν σωστά τη δουλειά. Και είναι και πολύ φτηνότερα, καθαρότερα.

----------


## moutoulos

:Biggrin:  Αφήστε το τσίπουρο ήσυχο. Άσε που το τσίπουρο είναι περίπου 10 φορές ακριβότερο απο την βενζίνη.



ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## pstratos

Αιθανόλη--> RON = 108
E85 (15% αιθ. αλκ) RON = 102-105
H καθαρή αιθυλική αλκοόλη έχει 10/λτ λόγο του φόρου που επιβάλεται. Όχι οτι κοστίζει τόσο στην βιομηχανία. Αλλά όταν σου περισεύει (ως βιοκαύσιμο) είναι βασικό συστατικό του μίγματος "βενζίνη"

----------


## vasilllis

> εγω λέω πριν κάνετε αυτες τις  ''μεγαλοφυής'' ερωτήσεις να περνάτε ενα ποτηράκι και να βάζατε μέσα οινόπνευμα και βενζίνη,
> 
> και να δείτε αν αυτά τα δυο υγρά ειναι ποτέ δυνατόν να αναμειχθούν.
> 
> 
> στο διαδίκτυο λένε και οτι η γη είναι επίπεδη
>  ή οτι αν πέσεις απο ουρανοξύστη 
> και κάνεις τον σταυρό σου πεφτοντας δεν θα σκοτωθείς...
> 
> ...



μην εισαι απιστος

http://www.tovima.gr/world/article/?aid=440482

----------


## Panagiotis1988

καλισπερα γινεται αυτο αλλα να βαλης μεχρι 5% οινοπνευμα και το 95% βενζινα  δεν θα παθει τιποτα μεχρι 5% αλλα να θες να βαλης περιοστερο ποσοστο πρεπει να κανης αλαγες στο ντεποζιτο  το οινοπνευμα  δημιουργη οξυδοση στα μεταλλα επιδη αρα πρεπει να αλλαξης ντεποζιτο αν θες να το καις σε μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο πρεπει να αλλαξης το ποσοστο οξυγονου καυσιμου της βαλβιδες τους κυλινδρους δηλαδη να αλλαξης πολλα στο κινητηρα επιδη το οινοπνευμα σαν καυσιμο δημιουργη περισοτερα μορια νερου απο την βενζινη και αυτο δημιουργη οξυδωση το καθαρο οινοπνευμα ειναι 140 οκτανια  κεγαιται ποιο γρηγορα εχει μεγαλυτερη αποδοση απο την βενζινη αλλα εχει 30% λιγοτερη ενεργεια στο λιτρο απο την βενζινη μπορεισ να φτιαξης ενα λιτρο βραζοντας ζαχαρη 3 κιλα λευκη σε 1 λιτρο νερο αλλα δεν συμφερη θα σου βγη η τιμη ποιο πανω απο την βενζινη συμφερη μονο να κανης ζυμωση οινοπνευματος που γινεται μονο στην ανεπεξεργαστη ζαχαρη και θα πρεπει να εχει δεξαμενες ζυμωσεως ζαχαρης να εχεις καλιεργεια ζαχαροκαλαμου να ζυμωσης το ζαχαροκαλαμο και μετα να το αποσταξης πολλες φορες ωστε να βγουνε τα μεταλλα γιατη αν εχει μεταλα μεσα θα ειναι πολυ διαβρωτικο το καυσιμο θα πρεπει να κανης αλλαγες στο μπλοκ να το επιμεταλωσης με μεταλλο ανθεκτικο στην οξυδωση να αλλαξη βαλβιδες σωληνακια ντεποζιτο να κανης αλλαγες στο εγκεφαλο του αυτοκινητου στο ποσοστο οξυγονου-καυσιμου ολα αυτα για 100% οινοπνευμα αλλα μεχρι 5% δεν εχει προβλημα

----------


## lepouras

Ανάσα δεν πήρες;

----------

mikemtb (15-02-18)

----------


## agis68

μια φορά ήμουν χειμώνα στη μύκονο για εργασία. Είχα ενα μονοκύλινδρο βεσπάκι. Καράβια δεν πιάνανε λιμάνι λόγω κακοκαιρίας και τα ντεπόζιτα των λιγωστών πρατηρίων είχαν αδειάσει. Οπότε μια μερα εκεί που δούλευα πάω να πάρω τη βέσπα και μόλις έκανα δέκα μέτρα έσβησε. Πάπαλα η βενζίνη. Μ ε βλέπει το αφεντικό μου  που ήταν μάγκας αλλά με την καλή εννοια και μου λέει μην στεναχωριέσε και χωνεται στο μαγαζί την αποθήκη. Φαντάστηκα ότι είχε βενζίνη αλλά τον βλέπω και έρχεται με ένα κάνιστρο των 25 κιλών!!!! Τον ρωτάω τι περιέχει μου λέει πως πέρυσι του στείλανε ρακί από την κρήτη και δεν προσέξανε και την βάλανε εδώ μέσα που είχε μέσα λίγο πετρέλαιο....ε δεν πίνεται αλλά για καύσιμο μια χαρά είναι το  γαμημένο Μου γέμισε το μικρό ρεζερβουάρ και μου ε΄δωσε και άλλα 10 λίτρα να έχω εκεί που έμενα....πέταγε το βεσπάκι!!! :Tongue2:

----------


## Panagiotis1988

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common...es#E10_or_less διαβαστε αυτο

----------


## geolyk

Δεν είναι οινόπνευμα  .άσετον  δουλεύει. Το έχω κάνει.  Είναι όπως παλιά τα χρόνια έβαζαν ναυθαλινη  στην βενζίνη για κόντρες.  Βάζεις σε φουλ ντεπόζιτο  μισό μπουκαλάκι  άσετον. ΑΛΛΆ ΠΡΈΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΊΝΑΙ καθαρό άσε τον . Οχι αποχρωστικο  νυχιών.  Από 95 οκτανια  θα παίξει γύρω  στα 100 θα είναι σαν να βάζεις racing και θα έχεις τα οφέλη  που έχει και η racing  . Σε χαμηλή hp μηχανές  φενεται αισθητά η διαφορά.  Και σε diesel μπαίνει το έχω κανει

----------

